# MF 231 Oil Light



## Gracefaith (Jan 9, 2022)

I have a 1999 231 with 1193 hours. I bought it last year with no issues and have changed the oil but the oil pressure light has been on the whole time I have owned it even though its not low and never runs hot. Any ideas?

Thank you!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Your tractor has an oil pressure switch that provides a ground circuit to turn on the oil pressure light if you have no oil pressure. Disconnect the wire from this switch and the light should go off. Touch the wire to ground and the light should go on. I would replace this pressure switch and see if it solves your problem. Not expensive.









Brand New Oil Pressure Switch 3599307m1 fits MF | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Brand New Oil Pressure Switch 3599307m1 fits MF at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





"true"]https://www.amazon.com/Massey-Ferguson-Oil-Pressure-Switch/dp/B01LZGP1SY

If problem persists, your tractor may have very low oil pressure, needs prompt attention or you will damage your engine.


----------

